# Google- Man infects self with hookworms to treat severe allergies - ksl.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt2.ggpht.com/news/tbn/5pJIJtHZxgO57M/6.jpgksl.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Man infects self with hookworms to treat severe allergies**ksl.com*Hookworms might be a viable treatment for autoimmune diseases like allergies, asthma, type 1 diabetes, Crohn's disease, *irritable bowel syndrome* and multiple *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

